# Black Sin 8.0 und Slide AM 5.0 jetzt online bestellbar!



## Radon-Bikes (30. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund der großen Anteilnahme hier eine Kurze Info über die beiden neuen Modelle. Ab sofort sind das Black Sin 8.0 und das Slide 5.0 online und bestellbar!
Schaut einfach mal auf der Radon Seite vorbei oder direkt im Shop...

Black Sin 8.0

Slide AM 5.0


----------



## Dede21 (30. Dezember 2011)

Sind die Räder in Bonn im Laden auch bestellbar?
Danke und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hammer das Slide, ich denke für diesen Preis mit der Ausstattung gibt's absolut nichts annähernd vergleichbares von der Konkurenz! 
(Anmerkung des Autors: Ich arbeite nicht für Radon aber ich liebe mein Slide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bench (30. Dezember 2011)

nur schade, wenn hinten ne X12 Steckachse ist und man hat dann vorne nen Schnellspanner.


----------

